# Schmelzsicherungen Betriebsklasse gL



## Bernd2200 (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Querschnittsdimensionierung einer Leitung, welche über NH Sicherungen der Betriebsklasse gL abgesichert ist.
Reicht es aus, den Leitungsquerschnitt so zu dimensionieren, dass die Strombelastbarkeit der Leitung (I_z) größer als Nennstrom der NH-Sicherung (Betriebsklasse gL) ist.
(Keine Häufung; Verlegung auf dem (Fuß-)Boden; Umgebungstemp. = 30°C; Leitungslänge < 7m)

Wie ich gelesen habe, lassen Schmelzsicherungen eine dauerhafte Überlast von 1,3*I_n  (I_n = Sicherungsnennstrom)  zu und müssen bei 1,6*I_n auch erst innerhalb von 2 Stunden auslösen.

Daher die Frage, wie nun genau die Leitung zu Dimensionieren ist.

Vielen Dank schon vorab.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Atlantik (1 Oktober 2009)

Brauchst du das allgemein, oder kannst du die Stromstärke der Sicherung schon angeben? Den Kabeltyp evtl auch?
allg. aus der Praxis:
35A - 6²
50A - 10²
63A - 16²
80A - 25²
100A - 35²
125A - 50²
160A - 70²


----------



## Bernd2200 (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Atlantik,

vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
In meinem Fall möchte ich von einem Abzweigkasten aus [welcher mit einer 5x50mm² Leitung (vermutlich Erdkabel) gespeist wird und mit 125A NH Sicherungen Betriebsklasse gL abgesichert ist] mit einer 5x35mm² YSLY-JB Leitung (flexibel; Länge < 7m) in einen Schaltschrank gehen. 
[Die Strombelastbarkeit PVC-isolierter Leitungen bis 1000V, bei 30° Umgebungstemp. ; Verlegung auf dem Boden sollte nach meiner Info bei 135 A für einen 35mm² Querschnitt liegen.]
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dies so möglich/zulässig ist.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## INST (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Nach VDE100- Teil610 (glaub ich) das Erproben und Messen nicht vergessen => Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung.

*vde*

Kontrolle ob die vorgeschaltete Sicherung auch auslöst.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Bernd2200 (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, ob ich nun für die Bemessung (Auswahl) meiner Komponenten (wie Zuleitung, Klemmen etc.) von dem Sicherungsnennstrom (bei NH-Sicherungen der Betriebsklasse gL/gG) ausgehen kann oder ob ich hier die (Dauer-)Überlastfähigkeit der Sicherungen noch berücksichtigen muss.

Gruß

Bernd


----------

